# Moving to Ban Chang



## Traveller1961 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all
I am travelling to Ban Chang 15-12-14 on holiday but i am also looking for a nice area to have a house built in the next 18 months. Does anyone have a suggestions on where the best places in the Ban Chang area are for building a new home.


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

I was in Rayong province in 2013, very nice.
Unfortunately I can't help you for a good place to build a house


----------

